
RIM Is Hurting, But It’s Not Dead Just Yet - Garbage
http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/01/rim-is-hurting-but-its-not-dead-just-yet/
======
Zenst
They have a hardware phone ready for a operating system that wont be around
until next year. That in itself is not a good situation to be in and one that
is being overlooked on the back of this delay until 2013.

That in itself will mean they are lined up to take a hit on hardware and this
is a operating system that wasn't new. QNX has been aroudn for a while and
they only had to add a few bits and in that they have failed and failed and
failed adding delays and delays until everybody has lost faith. They were
struggerling to embrace there developers on the old platform and alienated so
many.

Who would develop for a platform that is constantly being delayed and has a
development enviroment that is so behind other options that you are in effect
limiting yourself to developers who have sado masacistic tendancies and are in
no rush to see there product released.

Apart from some from of TAX write of I cant think of any reason to develop for
RIMs new OS.

I also have to wonder what they have been doing to get into this state as they
have not inovated in any way since 2007. How many wasted hows have they spent
on developers in house who have failed to deliver, how many hours and people
as the results they are showing are akin to a single person doing all the
work. Even then I'd put a single person against what they are producing in the
timeframes involved.

Sad part is they will eventualy do BBM as application for android and apple.

Only one thing going for them, or at least was and been overlooked by RIM's
marketing and that is this question: If you have all the standard protection
available enabled - what phone would you feel comfortable loosing with all
your data? Would you feel your data is safe on a iPhone or a Android or a
Blackbery, which one would you feel safest?

